# Distance to zero in .22 lr?



## Incawoodsman

I have heard people saying to zero in at 25 yards, then other people say to zero in at 50 yards, and others say they zero in at 60 yards to give the best point blank range. Which one is it?

   I heard if you zero in at 25 yards you will be 1" high or so at 50 yards and then dead on again at 75 yards, does this sound right?

    I guess if you zeroed in at 50 yards then you would be low at 25 yards, right?

  I have read that zeroing in at 60 yards is the best and you don't have to worry about over aiming or under aiming if you zero in at this distance since you stay withing a specific 1" circle which will head shot a squirrel every time. Is this right?


----------



## Doyle

Depends on what your intended target range is.  The advantage of a 25 yd zero is that the bullet is still on its upward arch (in relation to line-of-sight) at that point.  It will top out just a little high, then start back down giving you a 2nd zero somewhere around 50 yds.  The 2nd zero distance will depend on how hot a load you are using.   That's good enough for everything I do.


----------



## bigrob82

50yds


----------



## tgw925

I have had my best luck with 50yrs. I think its more of a preference thing though. My .22 that I use most is sighted in at 50yrds and it kills everything I shoot at up to around 100 yrs


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I always sight my .22 LR's dead on at 25, because that's predominantly where I shoot them.  I haven't hunted with a .22 in several years. To me, they're more for having fun at the range.  When I used to carry one for squirrels and groundhogs at my grandfather's farm in Habersham County, I made kill shots out to about 80 yards with a dead-on hold.  I shot a coyote between the eyes at 75 steps one day.  It was trotting across the pasture right at me, so I was gonna wait until it got closer.  At 75 steps, it saw a glint off my scope or something and slammed on the brakes.  I set the crosshairs right between her eyes and squeezed the trigger.  She flopped and didn't even kick.


----------



## Incawoodsman

Thanks for the tips guys. I just recently downloaded some ballistic software that tells me what the best point blank range is for my specific ammo. It varies greatly for different ammo, especially for the subsonics.


----------



## Gaswamp

I usually split the difference and sight my .22 rifles at 37-38 yds


----------



## whitworth

*I always figured*

if you're not on the paper at 25 yards, you can move it closer.


----------



## jason bales

ive had about 10 or 15 different 22s ,all kindas scopes and redots and stuff, i always found it much easier to hit a quater a 30 yds with iron sights than anything. thats just me iron sights and i drop squirrels where i see them scopes i miss a couple of times. i would just use iron sights


----------



## cobra97

Incawoodsman said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I just recently downloaded some ballistic software that tells me what the best point blank range is for my specific ammo. It varies greatly for different ammo, especially for the subsonics.



Which software are you using? I did a search and was overwelmed. Looked at the Remington site and that software is only for their centerfire loads.


----------



## Redbow

I always liked the 50 yards sight in but I guess its a personal choice !


----------



## Gadget

50 yards is what I do and what I hear to be the most common with a scoped rifle, 40yrds with Iron sights, and 25 with a pistol.


----------



## jamesbond22_22

Gaswamp said:


> I usually split the difference and sight my .22 rifles at 37-38 yds



I thought I was the only odd ball that did this!!  Everybody use to think I was crazy until we would count the number of squirrels at the truck.   I'm not only crazy one.


----------

